# Brown water sitting in shower?



## Bigfrank45 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, im new to the forum and am in need of some help

I went to take a shower today and noticed 1-2 inches of brown water was sitting in my shower. I used it yesterday morning so it had to of happened in the last 24 hours. My first thought was sewage water, but it doesn't smell "that" bad and kind of smells like burnt hair. My second thought was AC condensation, but im not sure how that could fill 1-2 inches in a shower.

If anyone can help it's greatly appreciated


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:

First off, the toilet is on a tank all by itself, so it won't be that water. Did you happen to wash dishes in the kitchen sink last night? Probably as the sink was draining, it came up in the shower - is your grey tank getting full?

Soap suds from the kitchen can easily come back up the shower and bring water with it.


----------



## Bigfrank45 (Jul 18, 2010)

Yea, I washed dishes and used the sink quite a few times yesterday. So if the grey tank is full it will come up in the shower?

I have zero knowledge about campers, the one im using was borrowed from a friend for a family trip


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, the drain in the shower, being the lowest open point, will back up first.


----------



## Bigfrank45 (Jul 18, 2010)

happiestcamper said:


> Yeah, the drain in the shower, being the lowest open point, will back up first.


Thank you for all your help 

How would I go about emptying the grey tank? I had the black tank emptied on friday but im guessing they didn't empty them all


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

The same way you empty the black tank - they both hook up to the same hose. The grey water valve is usually facing the front, the valve to the black is facing the back. Always empty the black first, then the grey (to wash out the hose).


----------

